# PICKLED PEPPERS



## NorthernWinos (Sep 19, 2006)

<center>PICKLED PEPPERS</center>


- 10 QUARTS JALAPEÑO OR OTHER PEPPERS

BRINE:
- 1 1/2CUPS CANNING SALT
- 4 QUARTS WATER

WASH AND CUT A SLIT UP THE TIP OF THE PEPPERS....







MAKE A BRINE, DISSOLVE SALT IN WATER, POUR OVER PEPPERS...






PLACE A PLATE WITH A WEIGHT ON TOP OF PEPPERS TO KEEP THEM SUBMERGED.....






SET ASIDE FOR 12-18 HOURS....
DRAIN AND RINSE....

HEAT:
- 10 CUPS VINEGAR
- 2 CUPS WATER
- 1/2 CUP SUGAR
- 2 TABLESPOON PREPARED HORSERADISH..[OPTIONAL]

IN STERILIZED JARS PACK A FEW CLOVES OF FRESH GARLIC AND PEPPERS....
COVER WITH BOILING LIQUID TO 1/4 INCH FROM TOP....
CAP AND PROCESS 10 MINUTES....






As for the bucket of bell peppers in the photo, cut them up and freeze for stir fry and cooking this winter....works great!!!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 19, 2006)

WOW...Awesome wino.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 19, 2006)

Those peppers sure look tasty. Looks like your gonna need some sausage for the rest of those peppers!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 19, 2006)

Lot's of mouth watering and eye watering pickled peppers - yummy









Lot's of peppers for the winter- we froze 2 bushels last year and are still using them. Gotta do up some more sweet ones for the freezer soon.


----------

